# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] Compter le nombre d'occurences dans une table par valeur

## SpaceFrog

Bonjour 

j'aimerais pour vois faire une recap rapide d'une table 

Il s'agit d'une table de prospect qui possde un champs Etat

ce champs peut tre soit A, O ou  N

je voudrais rcuprer le nombre d'occurences de chaque Etat dans la table 

Je souponne l'utilisation de COUNT(*) ???


MErci !

----------


## SpaceFrog

Oki j'ai trouv !!



```

```

----------


## SphynXz

c'est tout bte tu vas voir  ::): 

quand tu fais un 
SELECT prenom

 la fin tu le rcupre comme ca : $machin['prenom']

bah tu fera 
SELECT COUNT(prenom) AS nombre_prenom

et tu le rcuprera aussi simplement comme ca : $machin['nombre_prenom']

un COUNT() n'est qu'une valeur retourn comme tout autre chose  :;):

----------

